# LiPo to power LGB...



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi all,
I'm into RC airplanes and have been converting my gas engines over to electric over the years. I have many LiPo batteries and the support equipment. Has anyone been using Lithium Polymer to power there railroad or are there limitations for this application...? I would think 5S would be best? 

Thanks,
Gregg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

depending on the loco and the electronics, you may need one more cell. 

LiPo are fine... some people will freak out saying they are more fragile because they don't have nice hard metal walls, but try putting a dent in a li-ion cell... same danger. 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

How many volts? Presuming "5s" means 5 cells, that's 18.5 volts, more than ample for all but the speediest of locomotives. No problem with the technology itself. Since you're using it for your planes, you're aware of their care and feeding. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

i have been using them for a few years now 14.8 at 5800mas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You asked if 5 cells would be best. 

It depends on the speed you run, and the locos themselves. 

No one can give you a better answer until they know. If you were running what I run, you need 6 cells. If you run NG real slow, then 5 or even 4 will probably be fine. 

Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Gregg, 

Greg E offers some good insight... 

I have several trains that run with Li-Pos, the Li-Po’s are multi-use, most of the time they see flight time....... 

Since your experienced with Lithium batteries you should have know problems. Only caveat is over discharge, as your likely aware most aircraft ESC’s have a voltage cut-off; warning you to terminate flight! A voltage cut-off alarm is a desirable feature and can be achieved with ancillary devices, PCB/PCM safety circuits, voltage displays and or audible alarms. The balance charge pigtail afforded of most Li-Po’s is simply plugged into the aforementioned gadgets. 

Take a look through the Battery Powered Forum for posts which may help garner some useful info. Last year we discussed Li-Po's and trains thereof. 

Michael


----------

